# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آپدیت چند آیتم در یک لیست

## feri10

سلام بر دوستان گرامی 
من از شیرپوینت 2013 استفاده میکنم. میخوام همزمان چند آیتم را آپدیت کنم. متاسفانه این امکان نه در شیرپوینت 2010 و نه 2013 وجود نداره. کلی هم سرچ کردم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم حالا نمیدونم آیا WWF میتونه این نیاز من رو مرتفع کنه. خودم خیلی مقدماتی از WWF میدونم اگر دوستان کسی این کار را انجام داده با WWF یا هر روش دیگه ای لطفا راهنمایی کنید. ممنون میشم.

----------


## mona11

شما پشت edit item ورک فلو بنویس برو هر لیستی از هر جایی رو می خوای آپیدیت کن یا اصلا آیتمی رو حذف کن یا اضافه کن...
بعضی وقتا ورک فلو به خطا می خوره.ره بهترش ایونت ریسیور هست .... بعد از رویداد itemAdded برو هر کاری دوست داری بکن ...اونجا دیگه کدنویسیه دستت بازه

----------


## feri10

مشکل من همینجاست که وقتی میزنم آپدیت بشه تو ورک فلو فقط یک آیتم آپدیت میشه در حالی که من میخوام چند رکورد رو آپدیت کنم. اتفاقا الان کارهام رو با ایونت رسیور انجام دادم میخوام عوضش کنم به ورک فلو.
مشکلی که با ایونت رسیور دارم اینه که مثلا من ایونت رسیور روی WorkflowCompleted نوشتم و الان هر گردش کاری که تمام میشه این ایونت رسیور اجرا میشه هر چند کنترلش کردم که تحت شرایطی خاص عملیات انجام بشه ولی من میخوام کلا فقط روی یک گردش کار خاص اجرا بشه نه واسه همه گردش کارها.

----------


## حسین نیک پور

شاید من سوال شما رو خوب متوجه نشدم
ولی به نظر میاد که در صورتی که یه لیست از ایتم ها داشته باشید(با استفاده از کوئری) و با یه حلقه تک تک آیتم ها رو اپدیت کنید تمام انها آپدیت می شوند

----------

